# Your opinion, best pair of binding for the money for $200 or less.



## J.C. (Mar 15, 2020)

I'm surprised the this years Union STR are talked about more here.

They have the Atlas straps from last year, the 2021 Force straps, and they have a 5/10 flex. The only real difference is less of upper end material in the baseplate and highback and less dampening cushion on base of the front. 

What are some other opinions about less expensive bindings?


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

I'd roll with Now/Burton/Flux before I grab a union binding, most of these u can get for less than 200 right now- now pilot/brigade, Burton cartel, Flux ds/TT


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

Don't know about the best, because bindings are pretty personal. My favorites at the moment are both under $200- K2 Lien AT and K2 Lineup. Just got some Lineups for just over $100.


----------



## vodkaboarder (Feb 9, 2013)

WigMar said:


> Don't know about the best, because bindings are pretty personal. My favorites at the moment are both under $200- K2 Lien AT and K2 Lineup. Just got some Lineups for just over $100.



I was really considering copping the Lien AT but that pin in the ankle strap is what kept me from pulling the trigger. That thing looks like it's guaranteed to break.

Ended up going with the Flux DS instead. Hopefully a resort will open sometime so I can see how they ride.


----------



## J.C. (Mar 15, 2020)

I’ve always been curious about Flux, you almost never hear anything negative about them.


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

To me they are the opposite of Now's, lots of board feel, minimal cushion, its a good feeling


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

WigMar said:


> Don't know about the best, because bindings are pretty personal. My favorites at the moment are both under $200- K2 Lien AT and K2 Lineup. Just got some Lineups for just over $100.


That's a good price for the K2 Lien AT's. I grabbed a set during the Easter Sales recently for around $220 USD which I thought at the time was #winning but looking at your post makes me think this is usual pricing outside of Australia. They have gone back to their usual price here which is $310 USD roughly so still happy.

Freight is so damn slow at the moment - I'm watching the Surfari come from Europe and it's well travelled which worries me, the more hands loading and offloading isn't good. Currently in Seoul of all places and still a week away looking at delivery dates. originally was supposed to be here today. Anyway, not like I can use it in the near future.

The bindings are only coming from Melbourne and I can still see they're sitting in the freight warehouse, flights in and out of where I am are few and far between now.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Right now there are so many options. I saw burton cartels for 180, union strata and now bindings can be had at a great price as well.


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

Saw them on sale a couple places for less than $200, so I'll throw Flux XF in there. I got a pair about half way through last season, and found myself not ever wanting to use anything else.


----------



## J.C. (Mar 15, 2020)

ridethecliche said:


> Right now there are so many options. I saw burton cartels for 180, union strata and now bindings can be had at a great price as well.


Backcountry did have the light blue cartels for $139, pretty insane.


----------



## ctoma (Aug 9, 2011)

J.C. said:


> Backcountry did have the light blue cartels for $139, pretty insane.


Steep&Cheap Burton Cartel Bindings


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

Pretty impressed with the K2 Lien AT's straight out of the box, going to mount them up tomorrow and have a better look over them but they feel a lot more durable then they look in the pictures I've seen of them. Thinking I might even flip the Genesis EST.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Heh, I'm thinking of flipping the unions I bought before even using them to buy some cartels or malavitas.


----------



## J.C. (Mar 15, 2020)

ridethecliche said:


> Heh, I'm thinking of flipping the unions I bought before even using them to buy some cartels or malavitas.


Gotta love the sale season.


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

J.C. said:


> Gotta love the sale season.


I had to stop looking for gear online, theres amazing deals EVERYWHERE right now.


----------



## J.C. (Mar 15, 2020)

16gkid said:


> I had to stop looking for gear online, theres amazing deals EVERYWHERE right now.


Right? I was actually relieved last night when backcountry/steep and cheap marked the Soloman Speedway back up to $419 from $269, down from $599. I probably would have bought it for no reason other than to mess around on.


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

NT.Thunder said:


> Pretty impressed with the K2 Lien AT's straight out of the box, going to mount them up tomorrow and have a better look over them but they feel a lot more durable then they look in the pictures I've seen of them. Thinking I might even flip the Genesis EST.


What size boot are you?


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Mission reflex are 120 or something on steep and cheap. Really not a bad setup at all. 

I'm probably going to replace all the used bindings I have with new ones. At least 2 of the 3 pairs of used bindings I've picked up had issues that weren't disclosed and it was pretty shitty but live and learn. 



J.C. said:


> Right? I was actually relieved last night when backcountry/steep and cheap marked the Soloman Speedway back up to $419 from $269, down from $599. *I probably would have bought it for no reason other than to mess around on.*


I fail to see the problem here.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

16gkid said:


> I had to stop looking for gear online, theres amazing deals EVERYWHERE right now.


I have decided on a set of Rome Katanas for my 'new' Blur for next year. I'm going to wait for the '21s to come out. But it's. so. damned. hard.


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

smellysell said:


> What size boot are you?


US10.5


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

NT.Thunder said:


> US10.5


Did you get large I'm assuming? I'm 11, not sure if I should get L or XL.


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

For the K2 Lien I got Large, going to setup a bit later this morning for a better look mounted and with boots


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

Had a play with the Lien AT's this morning, so much more adjustability and being able to move the chasis heelside with the offset disc makes it seem a better fit for the Yup certainly than the EST Genesis. Feel really well made and solid which was something I was a little worried about when looking at photos of them, for some reason I always thought the frame looked flimsy.

@WigMar one question, the tripod pods seem really tight to remove and swap out. is there a trick or is it just brute force? I'm keen to play around with these a little on the snow but concious of the time it might take to dial in for each board. I'm thinking as a starting point:

Surfari - Heelblock in, forward lean and front Blue Pods for more locked in carving
Yup - Heelblock out, Yellow pods for freeride but keen to try the Red Pods that might give a more surfy feel.
Party Platter - Heelblock out, Red Pods
Now the decision is whether to flip the Genesis EST unridden for a few extra dollars or trial them but they are limited only to the Yup. The limiting factor is that I'm an airplane ride from anywhere so would like to keep luggage weight down especially if carting 3 boards, although the kids can cart some I guess


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

Looks like 11s would fit fine in the large. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

Yeah, I run 11's in Large Liens. Taking the pods put gets easier. You just peel them out. I can get under the lip with a couple of fingernails and peel it back. They should pop out pretty easy after the first time or two.


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

WigMar said:


> Yeah, I run 11's in Large Liens. Taking the pods put gets easier. You just peel them out. I can get under the lip with a couple of fingernails and peel it back. They should pop out pretty easy after the first time or two.


What are the pods? 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

smellysell said:


> What are the pods?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


In the photo above you can see the blue pods, there are also yellow (mid) and Red (playful) pods that you can swap out as part of the tripod mounting. You can also install a heel lock at the back in place of the aft pod which it says is for improved response.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

I like keeping it surfy with the red pods. The heel block does make them more versatile.


----------



## drblast (Feb 28, 2017)

I didn't buy a set of Black Labels, Katanas, or Targas when they were 45-50% off. This is a miracle of willpower. I am planning on getting some of the new Cleavers next season, if there is a next season. I hope they're not ridiculously expensive.

Best bindings under $200 are used Targas, DoD's, or Katanas. Things last forever if you put new ladders on them, and most people sell them for $100 or so once the ladders wear out. Pretty easy to come by on Snowboard Trader.


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

You guys have pretty much sold me on a pair of Lien AT, though I've been wanting to try Katanas for a while too. Also, have more bindings than boards already...


----------



## Canuck (Feb 18, 2019)

smellysell said:


> Looks like 11s would fit fine in the large.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


I’d be cautious on large. I demoed a pair of large with my size 11 vans infuse and they pinched my heel way to much for my liking. Might be ok depending on how bulky you boot is. Wanted to try them in an XL but the rep only had one pair and they were out. 
Minus the heel pinching loved the straps on them. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

Canuck said:


> I’d be cautious on large. I demoed a pair of large with my size 11 vans infuse and they pinched my heel way to much for my liking. Might be ok depending on how bulky you boot is. Wanted to try them in an XL but the rep only had one pair and they were out.
> Minus the heel pinching loved the straps on them.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Interesting, I'm 11W (Salomon), so might be even more of a problem.


----------



## Canuck (Feb 18, 2019)

If you can get to a shop when it’s possible to put your boot in both sizes I highly recommend it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

Yeah, I've got skinny ankles and ride the Ride Fuse which I've found to have a small footprint. The fit of size 11 in Large Liens is pretty perfect. It might be tight with a bulkier boot.


----------



## LeDe (May 16, 2018)

NT.Thunder said:


> Surfari - Heelblock in, forward lean and front Blue Pods for more locked in carving
> Yup - Heelblock out, Yellow pods for freeride but keen to try the Red Pods that might give a more surfy feel.
> Party Platter - Heelblock out, Red Pods
> 
> ...


Which size of the PP do you have?
I have the 147 and my Large Now pilots are a bit too wide at -12degre at the back foot. 
I am thinking to get the Lien AT. 

Thanks!


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

LeDe said:


> Which size of the PP do you have?
> I have the 147 and my Large Now pilots are a bit too wide at -12degre at the back foot.
> I am thinking to get the Lien AT.
> 
> Thanks!


I’ve also got the 147, the photos below are at -12 on the back foot for reference


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

smellysell said:


> Interesting, I'm 11W (Salomon), so might be even more of a problem.


That's a US10.5 in Ride Lasso below, not a lot of room so would be worth sitting your boot in one first if you can


----------



## Bunny hill dominator (Nov 10, 2019)

I rode a pair of altitude rider bindings on my sims nexus 148 and they were great! I paid under 100 on eBay. They were just as good as my burton customs


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

NT.Thunder said:


> That's a US10.5 in Ride Lasso below, not a lot of room so would be worth sitting your boot in one first if you can
> View attachment 153730
> View attachment 153731


Unfortunately, the only place that sells K2 stuff here has transitioned to summer stuff. 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## NT.Thunder (Jan 4, 2020)

smellysell said:


> Unfortunately, the only place that sells K2 stuff here has transitioned to summer stuff.
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


I know the feeling, I only ever get to try things out or on when I'm away boarding. A couple of beanies and gloves might get sold where I am, maybe a long sleeve shirt or light jacket but that's as close to winter gear we get here.

Next trip I'm planning on spending some time at a shop just to try different boots on ready for the next pair I might need to order online.......I know that's pretty shit but what can you do?


----------



## LeDe (May 16, 2018)

NT.Thunder said:


> I’ve also got the 147, the photos below are at -12 on the back foot for reference
> 
> View attachment 153725
> View attachment 153726
> ...


Thanks!
It looks a lot better than with the Pilots and I actually ride one hole wider than reference.


----------



## smellysell (Oct 29, 2018)

Searched without much success, possibly user error, but tell me about Now IPOs? What do you like, what you don't like? 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## fmantovani (Mar 25, 2020)

Nitro Staxx, it just makes the job done. 
Or maybe it just fit very well to me because I also bought from the same shop the Nitro Venture Pro TLS. 

When you think about bindings you cannot forget the boots. You can buy a 400$ bindings but then if you have a 100$ boots and your feet are loose you screw up the whole thing.
So my suggestion is: go to a professional store (Burton, K2, Jones, whatever...), bring your boots with you and try the < 200$ bindings you want to buy with your boots on. The decide if buying.
Ask suggestions to the staff, usually they like the job they do, especially in snowboard shops, and they can guide you. 

And don't forget that 200$ bindings, 400$ bindings... it doesn't matter if you don't put your heart when you surf. You can be a great surfer with hired material at the bottom of the mountain station.


----------



## BoarderHack89 (Mar 1, 2020)

Union Forces are always sub 200 at the end of the season


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

smellysell said:


> Searched without much success, possibly user error, but tell me about Now IPOs? What do you like, what you don't like?


I'm also curious about Now IPOs. I really like the no high back option. I've been thinking about asking K2 for some replacement highbacks so I can cut them into a similar noback situiation.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Not sure I said this already, but you can get cartels for under 200 right now. If you can't decide, then that's a pretty solid option to go with.

I got stratas at a very good price on closeout recently. I'm on the fence about running the stratas or just selling them and picking up cartels instead.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

Bought brand new 2020 EST Cartels for CAD$209 earlier this season.

Best binding to value i've tried.


----------



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

F1EA said:


> Bought brand new 2020 EST Cartels for CAD$209 earlier this season.
> 
> Best binding to value i've tried.


Depending on the shop and week, that’s what they were going for from time to time in april. Great deal. Got a pair of missions for 180$ as well.


----------



## onfire55 (Apr 26, 2020)

F1EA said:


> Bought brand new 2020 EST Cartels for CAD$209 earlier this season.
> 
> Best binding to value i've tried.


Hey bro. Can you share the shop name?Im looking for the cartals too


----------



## Surgeon (Apr 13, 2020)

onfire55 said:


> Hey bro. Can you share the shop name?Im looking for the cartals too


Got mine at “skiis and biikes” in Toronto, Corbetts also had the same deal at a different time but they’re back at higher prices now.


----------



## F1EA (Oct 25, 2013)

onfire55 said:


> Hey bro. Can you share the shop name?Im looking for the cartals too


I got them at the Whistler outlet store in Squamish... back in Feb.
It was a super good deal. I jumped on them when I saw the price. And yeah, they went back up to $279 CAD later. They're likely to go back to $209 either later or in fall... but yeah, highly recommended.


----------



## ridethecliche (Feb 27, 2019)

Didn't steep and cheap have them as well?


----------



## onfire55 (Apr 26, 2020)

Surgeon said:


> Got mine at “skiis and biikes” in Toronto, Corbetts also had the same deal at a different time but they’re back at higher prices now.





F1EA said:


> I got them at the Whistler outlet store in Squamish... back in Feb.
> It was a super good deal. I jumped on them when I saw the price. And yeah, they went back up to $279 CAD later. They're likely to go back to $209 either later or in fall... but yeah, highly recommended.


 Thanks!


----------

